# Ann Arbor Show Rat Rod Bike Competition



## decotriumph (Apr 15, 2014)

I know most CABE guys won't care, but for the few that do, _Ol' Skool Rodz_ magazine will be sponsoring the award for "Best Rat Rod Bike" at this show and I'll be photographing the competition for a future article. I'll also be on hand with my "Too Tall Arnold" Excelsior that we've been featuring in _OSR _and will have some free magazines on hand. I have a swap space in the same building as the Rat Rod Bike show. Please stop by and introduce yourself (and buy one of my bikes; I'll have some cool early and postwar stockers for sale plus a few accessories/parts). Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2014)

*Sweet!*

Ol' skool rods is a great magazine and do give props to us guys that like rat bikes.


----------

